# Advice wanted



## moss (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi all

Today my sister sent me a text saying that she had seen an advert in her local paper about free donors. It was for the Londons women clinic. Has any one any thoughts about it. Is it worth giving them ago. Have looked them up on the net but clinics have to get in touch not individiuals apparentlyt. We are in the midlands but I would do anything at the moment. Feeling very frustrated!!

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi MOss

I do not know if this would have helped but I do not think that it would be an issue if you were to contact that person to explain how it works and that they could go to the clinic. In the mean time you may be able to also ask your clinic if anything can be done to enhance the situation in the UK.
good luck anyway.


Steph


----------

